# Training books?



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Is there a good book on obedience and rally training? I am looking for a more sophisticated book then 'teach your puppy to sit.'

My puppy is in advanced obedience classes and agility. What would be a good book for us. What I would like is a comprehensive list of all the hand signals so that I don't teach something at home that has a defined signal. 

I would love it to cover some of the dance moves also (or a second book on that).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Here you go<:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Balancing Act is a good comprehensive book. I also like Terri Arnold's books. Those are all strictly obedience, I don't know about rally books. There's also a lot of DVDs out there. Janice Gunn, Bridget Carlsen, Sandra Ladwig, Connie Cleveland, and Michael Ellis all have videos worth watching. 

There are no predefined signals, you choose whatever you want to use.

ETA: oh and as far as freestyle, Sandra Davis has a book and DVD's. I forget what they're called, I'd have to dig them out of a box in the guestroom


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Balancing Act is a good comprehensive book.


I've got this one and agree it's comprehensive and easy to follow.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks. I ordered two books and will proceed from there.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and if you are planning/hoping to compete some day, make sure you get a copy of the rule book and read over it several times.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent advice.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> Here you go<:


I've checked Amazon and Barnes and Noble. Do you know of a source that is less than $31.95 for a used paperback? 

Maybe I'll check the library system....


----------

